# Difficult to breath during ab workout



## socialreject (Jan 15, 2010)

My ab workout consists of sit-ups, crunches and bicycle crunches, I can barely breath during my ab workout, only short and shallow breaths are possible, i think if i bought a '6 second abs' since i would be upright i could breath better, are '6 second abs' any good?


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

You could do planks and side-planks. 

Also when you are doing a crunch, practice doing it slowly, for each movement try to breathe slowly and calmly, even if means you don't do that many. It's more effective and get the timing of your breath better.


----------



## Tony99 (Jul 27, 2008)

when doing crunches or anything similar try exhaling heavily during the upward motion. Or whatever ab exercise you are doing, basically whichever direction of movement that causes the most muscle stress, let off a big exhale and inhale on the release.

Might be unconfortable for some if you are uncomfortable breathing heavily outloud each rep but if you are okay with it then it should work.


----------



## Timbernee (Aug 7, 2010)

Proper form consists of: keeping your technique strict, controlling the speed of movement, working through a full range of motion, and keeping constant tension on your ab muscles. Common technique errors include: Going too fast, jerking, rocking, pulling on your head, and shortening the range of motion.Strictly adhering to proper form will go a long way toward giving you the best ab workout possible.
Ear Ringing


----------

